# Looking for an installer in Albany or Schenectady NY



## SkylarkScott (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi
I looking for a recommendation for someone to install a newer vent free gas log in my house. I'm replacing an older model that has a remote with a newer one that has a themostic control. The new one say it needs a pressure reduction regulator an I was hoping to find a installer for that and the log in the Albany- Schenectady NY area. Any recommendations apreciated!


----------



## DAKSY (Feb 1, 2009)

There's somebody else in here from Schenectady...(Matt, maybe?)
Maybe he'll do it or know of someone who will...
I stay away from vent-free for a number of reasons, but that's just me...
Good luck...


----------



## mtaccone (Feb 1, 2009)

I have used MB Plumbing&Heating;for boiler installs and furnace issues. I am sure they would install the gas logs for you. They have been very reasonable for me and do fast and quality work. Might want to give them a try.. MB Heating Clifton Park, New York 12065
Phone/Fax(518)373-2055

 I have also talked to a stove place in Schenectady that sells and installs wood/gas/coal/ pellet items that I would never recommend if you value the safety of your unit and home.
Just my 2cents.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Feb 1, 2009)

I was thinking DAKSY might be interested. 

There is only one stove retailer that I've used up here, Countryside in Burnt Hills on Rt 50.  

On Erie down by the Stockade, is a plumbing supply place, big yellow building by Stewarts and The lock smith.   They have always given me all the advise needed on gas installs and when I needed tools have always had them handy also.   I like them better than Security Supply (also a good store).  If you do not feel up to it, maybe one of them could suggest a good plumber.  

Matt


----------

